# Bath Day



## AmberH (Jul 20, 2011)

My cats have an outside enclosure where they can be out in the grass and sun bathe and they LOVE it. The downfall is that they get really dirty and they feel gross. They have been getting baths approximately every two months and they hate it with a passion. The girls let out loud screams that sound like fire truck sirens. It's funny. The boys let out really low yowls. It doesn't sound like it should be coming from a feline. Regardless, it's super cute! They're all getting kind of old and have had baths all of their lives. You'd think they'd be used to it by now...


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

If they are like my seniors. they are used to it, but enjoy complaining.. well just for the complaining sake.


----------



## AmberH (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes, I think that's their problem. lol


----------



## jmurray01 (May 5, 2011)

Buttons gets a bath about twice a year. She doesn't meow too much, she just gives me "that look" :lol:


----------



## kitbassgirl (Nov 20, 2011)

When I bathe Neko and Gato they both yowl none stop the same exact noise over and over again, it's really cute cause they stare up at me with "save me!" eyes the whole time.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I installed retractable screens on my front and back porch this past summer, which now serve as an outdoor enclosure for my girls. They LOVE being outside. They don't need bathing, since I keep the porches clean (no grass), although I do use a flea treatment just to be on the safe side. It's getting too cold where I am for them to go outside now. I can't wait for next summer!


----------

